
InfoSec CIA triad in a new dress. CIA3 is more complete and easy to adopt - rlodbrok
https://cia-cubed.org/
======
rlodbrok
Information security key concepts and basic principles. The CIA-cubed model is
a variation of the classical CIA triad, providing: Confidentiality, Integrity,
Availability, Accountability, Assurance.

More details are being added regularly to the related SECCO blog.

